# Hi .... is this 60's Sears flightliner worth buying ?



## Brit cruiser (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone ... my name is Sean and i live on the east coast of England , i love American 40's , 50's culture and love the bicycles of that time , i have a chance to buy this 1960's Sears for £340 / $550  
 after all the years of looking and reading about cruiser bikes i hav'nt seen a twin cantilever model Sears before with 2 red band 2 speed kickback gear change and braking system is this rare and worth buying ???
































sean


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spaceliner...*

Hi,Thats a Spaceliner,more valuable and cool than a Flightliner.The Red Band hub is nice but not rare.I'd buy this bike for that price.


----------



## Brit cruiser (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks ... after you gave me the proper name i googled the history ... built by murray for sears 1964 - 1968 , not very strong compared to schwinns but lighter , some parts plastic and broke easy ............

to me it's very space age and will offer £250 / $400 and hope he eccepts


sean


----------



## jpromo (Oct 24, 2011)

It looks like the tank is missing some stuff. The dashboard with the light switch is not there but it's hard to tell if anything else is missing inside. Make sure to check if there's a lens and battery compartment because tank parts are a difficult and expensive find; point that out to the seller and try and get it cheaper.


----------



## vincev (Oct 24, 2011)

i would suggest passing on the bike if any of the parts or switches in the tank are missing.at that price i would look for a complete bikein very nice condition.


----------



## Brit cruiser (Oct 24, 2011)

I live in England and old American bikes are rare as rocking horse poo , i can't pick and choice like most on the forum , buying from the US and shipping to the UK is never viable ...... to find better in the UK would be near impossible ...

thanks everyone for advice i never noticed anything missing ......



sean


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 24, 2011)

*1964 Deluxe Spaceliner*

Hi Sean,
   The bike is the Deluxe Spaceliner. The Deluxe had the all chrome frame with the rat trap springer. The standard Spaceliner had a painted frame and no springer. All of the boys Spaceliners were red with a black seat, all of the girls were teal with a white seat. I can't believe that yours still has the tail light, that alone is worth about $125.00. Here are some pictures of my restored original '64 girls Deluxe Spaceliner. The Spaceliners were designed by the famous designer Viktor Schreckengost for Murray/Sear. Get the bike, they are very cool midleweights........Wayne


----------



## Brit cruiser (Oct 24, 2011)

Wayne that is one clean machine ... i found this spaceliner owner on youtube has he customised the tank/light ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iojW5R0W_fs


----------



## partsguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Considering the fact that this is an American Classic in Britain, and the fact that it has the tail light WITH THE LENS and the tank, I would day it is priced very fair.


----------



## panther boy (Oct 25, 2011)

*spaceliner*

That is one cool Bike. If you like it, go for it. I doubt you'll find another over there. Good luck
tom


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 25, 2011)

*Hey Sean... Parts on Ebay*

Hey Sean,  Someone just listed some mens Spaceliner tank parts on Ebay here in the states. It might be what you are looking for. Just a heads up............Wayne


----------



## Brit cruiser (Oct 26, 2011)

i see http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Space...139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a153ebf2b

cheers Wayne


----------



## panther boy (Oct 26, 2011)

*tank*

Wayne, I'd try to negotiate the price of the bike down, then go for the E Bay tank. That tank looks prett complete and it is really nice


----------

